# Office 2007 Install problem



## musgeek (Jan 17, 2009)

When trying to install Office 2007 on my laptop running Windows XP Pro, I receive the following message: Setup cannot find Publisher.en-us\PubLR.cab. Browse to a valid installation source, and then click okay. I have downloaded the requested files from the web in zipped form. I have tried directing the installer to them zipped, extracted, I have tried placing them in the C:\MSOCache\All Users\{90120000-0019-0409-0000-000000OFFICE}-C folder, in both zipped and extracted form. Thus far, nothing satisfies the installer. It simply reads "Invalid location." At that point, the only option is to cancel the installation. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Have you tried using custom install and making sure Publisher isn't selected? This should allow you to install the other MS Office apps.

The only other thing I can think of is a corrupt install disk. If that's the problem, you'll need to return it to wherever you got it for a replacement.


----------



## musgeek (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed, the installer was the problem. I never had encountered this particular problem before. I wonder how often faulty discs are distributed. I suppose it would be too expensive to test each one before selling it. At any rate, thanks very much for your help.:wave:


----------

